# Opinions on best 2-tuner DVR?



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

If Dish doesn't get some legislation to reverse the injunction, I am going to have to start timeshifting my locals.  I currently have 3 508s and have not had experience with Dish's 2-tuner DVRs but from what I understand the current model is the 625 and the 721 is the older model? Which one of these is a better reciever?


----------



## dishtsr3tech (Nov 3, 2006)

The only model that dish sells for a standard definition dual tuner dvr is the 625. The 721 is no longer sold or leased. If you wanted to get one the best place would be to get one off ebay. As far as which one is better I would have to say the 625. It has newer technology and has more record time. There are other reasons but I am at work and just got a call, if i have time later i will list the differences.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would definitely go with the 625. The 721 is stable at our house, but does not have Named based recording. Don't get a lot of posts for either so I would assume they are pretty solid software wise.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

I have a 625 and a 622 at my place - both are the top of the line - as for now.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Keep in mind the 721 does NOT have a monthly $5 fee, unlike the other.


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

finniganps said:


> Keep in mind the 721 does NOT have a monthly $5 fee, unlike the other.


the 721 is a single tv setup only - there is no tv2 on the 721.

comparing the 721 to the 625 is not fair at all - to either receiver....

there are so many things I could list that make this an unfair comparison (no matter which receiver you prefer) I'd supply some, but I'm entirely too busy right now...


----------



## kstuart (Apr 25, 2002)

If you have two receivers, the "two output" aspect of the 522/625 turns out to be meaningless (unless, of course, you need 3 or 4 independent TV viewing locations).

For example, I have a 721 and a 501, and I can see either one on either TV on the RF cable.

The 522/625 only has one S-Video output and one digital audio output, so it only supports one high quality TV.

A 721 and a 501/508 gives you 3 tuners for a dollar or two less a month than one 522/625.

After having two 501s for a long while, I found that I kept coming across situations where two tuners was not enough. Somehow, channels seems to be expert at scheduling the best shows at the same time, with nothing good on other days. 

What's right for each household is different, but I thought I would bring up these aspects (since someone asked for opinions).


----------



## DishTSR3Mentor (Nov 3, 2006)

bringing in the 50X to the conversation isn't relevant to any comparison of the 625 and the 721... like I said.. if you had JUST a 625 and JUST a 721 and had to choose between the two... you could make a great argument for either receiver.


----------



## ronfelder (Jan 10, 2006)

dishtsr3tech said:


> The only model that dish sells for a standard definition dual tuner dvr is the 625. The 721 is no longer sold or leased. If you wanted to get one the best place would be to get one off ebay. As far as which one is better I would have to say the 625. It has newer technology and has more record time. There are other reasons but I am at work and just got a call, if i have time later i will list the differences.


I believe as a current Dish sub you'd get the 522 as I did. The 625 is for new subs. Believe that is how it is as I said fcor that is what happened to me. I asked fcor an upgrade to the 625 and they told me i'd get the 522.

Ron


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

ronfelder said:


> I believe as a current Dish sub you'd get the 522 as I did. The 625 is for new subs. Believe that is how it is as I said fcor that is what happened to me. I asked fcor an upgrade to the 625 and they told me i'd get the 522.
> 
> Ron


I recently upgraded from a 508 and was given the 625. The 522 was not even an option.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

mhowie said:


> I recently upgraded from a 508 and was given the 625. The 522 was not even an option.


mhowie,

There is no longer any functional difference between a 522, and a 625. The only true difference is the size of the Hard Drive, although the extra hard drive capacity of the 625 is ALL reserved for Dish Networks VOD feature.

Until recently the 522 did NOT have the VOD feature, as unless as it is.

John


----------

